# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Olaparib, ein neues Medikament für kastrationresistente Patienten

## Georg_

Auf dem diesjährigen, virtuellen Kongress in Magdeburg gab es vier Vorträge zu Olaparib mit dem Handelsnamen Lynparza. Diese Vorträge sind hier zu einer Übersicht über dieses neue Medikament zusammengestellt worden. Zu einigen Punkten wurden noch Informationen ergänzt.

Olaparib ist ein Medikament, das nur bei bestimmten Patienten wirkt, die eine spezielle Genmutation haben. Dies ist eine sogenannte BRCA1 oder BRCA2 Mutation. Diese Mutation ist ein Zeichen für einen aggressiveren Tumor mit in der Regel höheren Gleason Score. Daher haben Patienten, die diese Mutation nicht haben, allgemein eine etwas bessere Prognose. Dieses Medikament wurde im November 2020 für Prostatakrebs in der Europäischen Union zugelassen und war zuvor bereits für Brustkrebs, Eierstockkrebs und Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs zugelassen. Es wurde bei diesen Krebsarten nach einer Chemo als Erhaltungstherapie eingesetzt. In den USA ist neben Olaparib auch Rucaparib (Handelsname Rubraca) zugelassen worden. Weitere, vergleichbare Medikamente befinden sich noch in Studien und werden wohl zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zugelassen.

Man geht davon aus, das etwa 10% der kastrationsresistenten Patienten eine BRCA Mutation haben (Antonarakis EUO 2020). Allerdings war es aufwändig für die Zulassungsstudie namens PROfound ausreichend viele Patienten mit dieser Mutation zu finden. Hier eine Übersicht, wie man diese Patienten ausgewählt hat: 


Amsberg, Magdeburg 2021

Man hat also 4425 Patienten untersucht und konnte davon am Ende nur 387 in die Studie einschließen. Von diesen 387 Patienten hatten dann 13 eine BRCA1 und 128 eine BRCA2 Mutation, die mit Olaparib erfolgreich behandelt werden konnte. Man hat noch auf weitere Mutationen untersucht, bei denen Olaparib keinen Erfolg zeigen konnte. Es hatten nur 28% (=778) der 2792 erfolgreich getesten Patienten eine für die Studie relevante Mutation.


Amsberg, Magdeburg 2021

Insgesamt werden diese Mutationen als HRR-Genveränderungen oder HRR-D homologous recombination repair deficiency mutations bezeichnet. In der folgenden Abbildung wird nochmal genauer dargestellt, wie sich diese 28% im obigen Diagramm aufteilen. Danach sind 44% von diesen 28% BRCA2 Mutationen und 7% der 28% BRCA1 Mutationen: 


Attard EMUC 2020

----------


## Georg_

*Aufbau der PROfound Studie*

Die PROfound Studie, die die Grundlage für die Zulassung von Olaparib für Prostatakrebs war, schloss kastrationsresistente Patienten ein, die eine Hormontherapie mit Abirateron oder Enzalutamid erhalten hatten und eine HRR-Mutation aufwiesen. Diese Patienten wurden dann aufgeteilt in eine Gruppe, die BRCA1, BRCA2 und ATM Mutationen hatten und eine Gruppe, die andere Mutationen hatten. Dann verglich man jeweils den Einsatz von Olaparib mit einer Kontrollgruppe. Die Patienten in der Kontrollgruppe erhielten Enzalutamid, wenn vorher Abirateron eingesetzt worden war oder Enzalutamid, wenn zuvor mit Abirateron therapiert worden war. 
Ich meine, diese Kontrollgruppe war nicht repräsentativ, da zwischen Abirateron und Enzalutmid eine Kreuzresistenz besteht. Das jeweils als zweites eingesetzte wirkt Medikament bekanntermaßen nur ca. drei bis vier Monate. Man hätte wohl Olaparib mit einer Chemo mit Docetaxel vergleichen sollen. Andere Studien erlauben in der Kontrollgruppe sowohl Abirateron, Enzalutamid oder eine Chemo mit Docetaxel einzusetzen.

Der primäre Endpunkt in der Studie war das Auftreten von neuen Metastasen oder die Vergrößerung von bekannten Metastasen in einem Knochenszinitgramm. Als die Studie in Bezug darauf eine Verbesserung zeigen konnte, wurde Olaparib für Prostatakrebs in den USA zugelassen. Dort gilt die Zulassung für alle Mutationen, die in der Studie festgestellt wurden. Also Arm A und Arm B mit den Mutationen BRCA1, BRCA2, ATM, BARD1, BRIP1, CDK12, CHEK1, CHEK2, FANCL, PALB2, RAD51B, RAD51C, RAD51D, RAD54L. Über alle in der Studie mit Olaparib behandelten Patienten zusammen konnte eine Verzögerung des Auftretens von neuen Metastasen gezeigt werden. 
Als die europäische Arzneimittelagentur über die Zulassung zu entscheiden hatte, lagen bereits Ergebnisse hinsichtlich einer Verlängerung des Gesamtüberlebens der Patienten vor. Dabei zeigte sich, dass das Gesamtüberleben nur bei Patienten mit BRCA1 oder BRCA2 Mutation verlängert werden konnte. Daraufhin wurde Olaparib in Europa nur für Patienten zugelassen, die diese beiden Mutationen aufweisen.

Hier eine Übersicht über den Aufbau der PROfound Studie:


Amsberg, Magdeburg 2021

Diese Graphik zeigt die Ergebnisse der PROfound Studie jeweils für die einzelnen, festgestellten Mutationen:


Amsberg, Magdeburg 2021

Man kann in der Abbildung erkennen, dass nur bei BRCA1 oder BRCA2 eine Verlängerung des Gesamtüberlebens erreicht wurde.

Hier eine Übersicht über die in der Zulassungsstudie PROfound eingeschlossenen Patienten:


Hammerer, Magdeburg 2021

Diese Patienten hatten einen relativ hohen PSA Wert und waren zu mehr als 50% bereits mit einer Chemotherapie behandelt worden. Über 80% der Teilnehmer hatten Knochenmetastasen, die mit einem Knochenszintigramm festgestellt worden waren. 

Die folgende Tabelle zeigt, dass etwa zwei Drittel der in die PROfound Studie eingeschlossenen Patienten einen Gleason Score von 8 und höher hatten. Dies ist bei Patienten mit BRCA Mutationen häufig der Fall.


Amsberg, Magdeburg 2021

----------


## Georg_

*Gentests zur Bestimmung einer BRCA Mutation* 

Auf Grund dieser Zulassung sollte man einen Gentest machen lassen, sobald Abirateron, Enzalutamid oder Apalutamid nicht mehr wirken. So kann man feststellen, ob Olaparib für einen in Frage kommt. 
Man ist dann in einer ähnlichen Situation wie die 4425 Patienten die, wie oben dargestellt, für die PROfound Studie untersucht wurden. Die Testverfahren sind heute besser, es können die Proben bei weit mehr Patienten erfolgreich untersucht werden. Trotzdem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr klein, dass ein BRCA1 oder BRCA2 Gendefekt festgestellt wird. Nichts desto trotz sollte man den Test machen, Olaparib ist in diesem Fall sehr wirksam und die Kosten des Tests werden in dieser Situation von der Krankenkasse übernommen.

Die Leitlinie wird gerade überarbeitet und wird in Zukunft einen Test auf BRCA1 oder BRCA2 empfehlen. Anschließend soll Olaparib eingesetzt werden, falls diese Mutationen festgestellt wurden: 


Johannssen, Magdeburg 2021

Wie wird nun so ein Test gemacht? Grundsätzlich muss man wissen, dass es zwei Wege für eine BRCA1/2 Mutation gibt. Die Mutation kann einmal von den Eltern vererbt worden sein, dies wäre die sogenannte Keimbahn-Mutation (englisch germline) oder eine somatische Mutation, die sich erst durch die permanenten Mutationen des Tumors entwickelt hat. Um sicher festzustellen, ob man eine BRCA1 oder BRCA2 Mutation hat, muss man beide Tests durchführen lassen! 

Nach einem Keimbahn-Test ist eine Beratung durch einen Humangenetiker verpflichtend. Dies liegt daran, dass nach diesem Test festgestellt werden kann, dass die Mutation auch bei den Geschwistern des Patienten und dessen Kindern vorliegen wird. Dies mit der ganzen Familie zu besprechen ist Aufgabe des Humangenetikers. Diese Beratung ist bei einem somatischen Test mit Tumorgewebe nicht erforderlich.


Hammerer, Magdeburg 2021

In der folgenden Graphik sind diese beiden Mutationswege nochmal zusammenfassend dargestellt:


Johannssen, Magdeburg 2021

Die Keimbahn-Mutation wird durch eine Blutprobe oder Speichelprobe ermittelt. Für einen Test auf eine somatische Mutation benötigt man jedoch Tumorgewebe. Dieses Gewebe befindet sich in der Regel auf Grund einer früheren Biopsie oder Prostataoperation bei einem Pathologen. Am einfachsten ist es, diese Proben zu verwenden. Allerdings sind diese Proben um so weniger geeignet, je länger sie schon eingelagert sind:


Attard EMUC2020

Die obige Abbildung zeigt, dass die acht Monate alten Proben, ganz rechts, zu 92% erfolgreich untersucht werden konnten. Dagegen war dies bei älteren Proben, links, nur zu 62% bzw. 70% der Fall. Cohort 1a war ein Foundation One Test und Cohort 1b war ein Test der Firma Almac Diagnostics. 

Meist ist es aber nicht möglich, eine Metastase zeitnah zu biopsieren und man muss auf ältere Proben zurückgreifen. Eine neue Biopsie für einen solchen Gentest zu machen, verlängert die Zeit deutlich bis ein Ergebnis vorliegt. Dabei kommt es gerade bei Knochenmetastasen vor, dass bei der Biopsie zu wenig Gewebe für den Test gewonnen wird. Das Labor teilt dann nach einiger Zeit mit, dass kein Ergebnis ermittelt werden konnte.

----------


## Georg_

Alternativ gibt es Bluttests, genannt Liquid Biopsy, die Informationen über somatische Mutationen liefern können. Diese Tests werden auch als Tests der zirkulierenden Tumorzell-DNA (ctDNA), als zellfreie(cell-free) DNA (cfDNA) Test oder auch als Plasma DNA Test bezeichnet. Damit kann man ebenfalls auf somatische BRCA1 oder BRCA2 Mutationen testen.
Man hat aber festgestellt, dass unterschiedliche Labore hier zu sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen können. Das hat u.a. damit zu tun, dass nur extrem wenig geeignetes Tumormaterial in einer Blutprobe gefunden werden kann. Der PSA Wert sollte für einen solchen Test über 10 ng/ml liegen, um eine Liquid Biopsy erfolgreich durchzuführen (Schweizer et al. Prostate 2019).


Torga and Pienta, JAMA Oncol. 2018

In der obigen Abbildung wurden zwei Liquid Biopsy Tests verglichen. Ein Guardant360 Test (G) mit einem PlasmaSELECT Test (P). Die Spalten entsprechen unterschiedlichen Patienten. Man kann erkennen, dass BRCA1 Mutationen nur von dem Labor P festgestellt wurden. Dagegen wurden BRCA2 Mutationen von beiden Laboren ermittelt, allerdings dies bei unterschiedlichen Patienten. Diese Untersuchung scheint daher nicht verlässlich genug für eine Therapieentscheidung zu sein.

Wie kann ein BRCA Test an Hand von Tumorgewebe in Deutschland praktisch durchgeführt werden? Wie die folgende Abbildung zeigt, spricht der Patient zuerst mit seinem Arzt über den Test, dieser beauftragt den Pathologen an den vorhandenen Biopsie-Proben den Gentest durchführen zu lassen. Der Pathologe sendet die Biopsie-Proben an ein Humangenetisches Institut und dieses sendet wiederum das Untersuchungsergebnis an den behandelnden Arzt, der das Ergebnis mit dem Patienten bespricht. Diese Befunde sind in der Regel anfangs schwer zu verstehen und bedürfen einer Einarbeitung in die Terminologie. Alternativ kann man auch das Humangenetische Institut direkt beauftragen und dieses fordert die Biopsie-Proben bei dem Pathologen an.


Hammerer, Magdeburg 2021

Hier noch eine Übersichtsfolie zu den erforderlichen Tests auf BRCA Mutationen:


Johannssen, Magdeburg 2021

Für so einen Test muss man einiges an Zeit einkalkulieren. Wenn es schnell geht, so dauert es ca. vier Wochen. Muss jedoch noch eine neue Biopsie gemacht werden um das benötigte Tumorgewebe zu gewinnen, so kommen noch ein paar Wochen hinzu:


Schostak, Magdeburg 2021

Dies kann für einen Patienten eine lange Zeit sein, wenn Abirateron nicht mehr wirkt, die Entscheidung für eine Chemo ansteht und der PSA Wert rasant steigt. Daher sollte man diesen Test möglichst bald machen, wenn man erkennt, dass das Ende der Wirksamkeit von Abirateron oder alternativ Enzalutamid erreicht wird.

----------


## Georg_

*Die Therapie mit Olaparib*

Wenn nun einer der beiden Tests zeigt, dass eine BRCA1 oder BRCA2 Mutation vorliegt, so darf der Arzt Olaparib bzw. Lynparza verschreiben. Eine Monatspackung kostet 5.616,98  bzw. 50,15  pro 150 mg Tablette. Der Patient sollte davon zweimal täglich zwei 150 mg Tabletten nehmen, das sind dann vier Tabletten oder 600 mg pro Tag.

In der PROfound Studie wurden folgende Ergebnisse für eine Therapie mit Olaparib ermittelt: Im Vergleich zu einem Einsatz eines weiteren Hormonpräparats (Enzalutamid oder Abirateron) verlängerte Olaparib das Gesamtüberleben um etwa sechs Monate (20,1 zu 14,4) und verdreifachte die Dauer bis zum Wachstum der im Knochenszintigramm erkennbaren Metastasen (9,8 zu 3,0).


Hammerer, Magdeburg 2021

Olaparib kann man nach einer Chemo und vor einer Chemo einsetzen.Von den in die Studie eingeschlossenen Patienten hatten etwa zwei Drittel zuvor eine Chemotherapie erhalten. Auf Grund einer getrennten Auswertung dieser beiden Patientengruppen zeigt die PROfound Studie, dass die besseren Ergebnisse vor einer Chemo erreicht werden. In diesem Fall waren im Verlauf der Studie nur etwa 30% der Patienten verstorben:


Johannssen, Magdeburg 2021

Dieses Ergebnis ist in sofern erstaunlich, da bei allen anderen Tumorarten, für die Olaparib zugelassen wurde, Olaparib als Erhaltungstherapie nach einer Chemo angewendet wird. Man geht davon aus, dass Olaparib die durch eine Chemotherapie vorgeschädigten Zellen absterben lässt. Dadurch soll die Zeit bis zu einer weiteren Chemotherapie verlängert werden, man rechnet mit etwa zwei Jahren.

Man muss auch bedenken, dass Olaparib stärkere Nebenwirkungen hat als z.B. Abirateron:


Hammerer, Magdeburg 2021

In der obigen Abbildung sind die Nebenwirkungen von Olaparib in blau und die von Abirateron bzw. Enzalutamid in der Kontrollgruppe in rot dargestellt. Sehr häufige Nebenwirkungen sind damit Anämie, also Blutarmut, Übelkeitsgefühl, Fatigue (Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit) und Appetitlosigkeit. Die Anämie tritt oft nach acht Wochen auf und wird in schweren Fällen mit Bluttransfusionen behandelt. Gegen die Übelkeit können Tabletten eingenommen werden. Ohne Nebenwirkungen ist eine Behandlung mit Olaparib nicht, die Anämie führt nicht selten zu schweren Nebenwirkungen. Die Nebenwirkungen werden in der Literatur als handhabbar beschrieben. Aus Patientensicht würde man das als erhebliche Nebenwirkungen bezeichnen.

Kommt es zu schweren Nebenwirkungen, so ist Olaparib zuerst abzusetzen. Anschließend kann man versuchen, mit einer reduzierten Dosis die Therapie neu aufzunehmen. Dafür werden neben den 150 mg Tabletten auch Tabletten mit 100 mg angeboten. Es wird empfohlen, zuerst auf 250 mg zu reduzieren, also nicht zwei 150 mg Tabletten sondern eine 150mg Tablette und eine 100 mg Tablette zweimal täglich einzunehmen, zusammen 500 mg pro Tag. Bei weiter bestehenden Nebenwirkungen sollte dann auf zwei 100 mg Tabletten zweimal täglich reduziert werden, zusammen 400 mg pro Tag (Herstellerinformationen). Bei Rucaparib wird empfohlen bis auf die halbe Ausgangsdosis zu reduzieren, das wären bei Olaparib analog zweimal 150 mg täglich. Die Halbwertszeit liegt bei etwa 12 Stunden, daher muss Olaparib zweimal täglich eingenommen werden.

Wie bei allen Tumormedikamenten tritt nach einer gewissen Zeit eine Resistenz ein und Olaparib verliert seine Wirkung. In einem Fallbericht (Carneiro JCO 2018) wird der Eintritt der Resistenz nach einem Jahr Olaparib-Therapie geschildert. Dies war ein weit fortgeschrittener Patient. Wird Olaparib in einem früheren Stadium eingesetzt, ist vermutlich mit einer längeren Wirkungsdauer zu rechnen. Bei anderen Tumorarten geht man von einer Dauer der Erhaltungstherapie mit Olaparib von etwa zwei Jahren aus.

----------


## Georg_

*Wirkungsweise von Olaparib*

Die Wirkungsweise von Olaparib besteht darin, die Reparatur von Doppelstrangbrüchen der DNA bei der Zellteilung von Tumorzellen zu verhindern und diese dadurch zu zerstören. Dies wird in der folgenden Abbildung dargestellt:


Fizazi EMUC2020

PARP Enzyme (Poly(ADP-ribose)-Polymerasen) dienen zur DNA-Reparatur. Damit können Brüche in einzelsträngiger DNA (rechter Zweig) repariert werden. PARP-Inhibitoren wie Olaparib hemmen die PARP Enzyme. Dann können Einzelstrangbrüche nur mit der bei Doppelstrangbrüchen verwendeten homologen Rekombination (HR) repariert werden. Diese benötigt wiederum BRCA-Proteine, die bei gesunden Zellen vorhanden sind (linker Zweig). Funktionieren die BRCA-Proteine einer Tumorzelle durch eine Mutation nicht mehr, so ist die homologe Rekombination gestört und kann die DNA nicht reparieren (mittlerer Zweig). Die Reparatur von DNA-Doppelstrangbrüchen kann dann nur noch über einen alternativen, fehleranfälligen Reparaturweg  das sogenannte Non-Homologous End Joining (NHEJ)  erfolgen. DNA-Doppelstrangbrüche häufen sich dadurch noch stärker in den Tumorzellen und können nicht mehr repariert werden. Durch diese starke Schädigung stirbt die betroffene Tumorzelle ab. Man geht derzeit davon aus, dass damit die Wirkung von Olaparib erklärt  werden kann. 

Es wird darüber hinaus untersucht, welchen Einfluss eine monoallele oder bi-allele Mutation hat. Man vermutet, dass Olaparib und andere PARP Inhibitoren auf eine bi-allele Mutation eine größere Wirkung haben. Bi-allele kann hier bedeuten, entweder eine Mutation sowohl in der Keimbahn als auch somatisch oder eine doppelte, somatische Mutation (Antonarakis EUO 2020, Jonsson Nature 2019).

*Zukünftige Entwicklungen*

Nachdem nun ausführlich die wahrscheinliche Wirkung von Olaparib und die für die Anwendung erforderlichen Mutationen und Gentests dargestellt wurden, muss darauf hingewiesen werden, dass die Situation nicht so eindeutig ist, wie es sich oben darstellt.

Bei der Subgruppenanalyse der PROfound Studie hat man beobachtet, dass Patienten auch bei einer ATM Mutation ein verlängertes Gesamtüberleben zeigten. Dies waren aber nur die Patienten, die zuvor eine Chemotherapie gemacht hatten. Dagegen zeigten ja die bisher dargestellten Ergebnisse kein so gutes Ergebnis, wenn vorher eine Chemotherapie gemacht wurde. In diesem speziellen Fall ergab sich für die Patienten mit Olaparib ein mittleres Gesamtüberleben von 17,6 Monaten und für die Kontrollgruppe nur 12,4 Monate:


Castro PROSCA 2020

Diese Subgruppe besteht aus relativ wenigen Patienten, daher kann dieses Ergebnis nur in weiteren Studien untersucht werden und konnte nicht bei der Zulassung berücksichtigt werden.

Bei anderen Tumorarten hat man beobachtet, dass Olaparib bei vielen Patienten nicht anspricht, obwohl diese eine BRCA Mutation hatten. Dies wird als intrinsische Resistenz bezeichnet (Antonarakis EUO 2020). Andererseits wurde beobachtet, dass Olaparib auch wirkt, wenn keine BRCA Mutation festgestellt wurde (z.B. Friedlander BJC 2018).

Eine Wirkung von Olaparib, ohne dass eine BRCA Mutation vorlag, wurde auch bei Prostatakrebs in einer Phase II Studie festgestellt (https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01972217). In dieser Studie wurde ohne vorhergehenden Gentest bei metastasierten, kastrationsresistenten Patienten die Kombination von Olaparib mit Abirateron eingesetzt. Diese Patienten waren gerade kastrationsresistent geworden und hätten leitliniengerecht nur Abirateron eingesetzt. Das Ergebnis war, dass die Patienten durch Olaparib ein progressionsfreies Überleben von 13,8 Monaten zeigten, während die Patienten in der Kontrollgruppe nach 8,2 Monaten ein neues Tumorwachstum aufwiesen. Auf Grund dieses Studienergebnisses wurde mit PROpel, einer Phase III Studie, begonnen, die in diesem Jahr erste Ergebnisse liefern soll. https://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200...7_suppl.TPS340 https://www.astrazeneca.com/media-ce...te-cancer.html Eine Zulassung dieser Kombination würde das Anwendungsgebiet von Olaparib erheblich vergrößern. 
Es laufen darüber hinaus Studien, die die Anwendung von PARP Inhibitoren als Monotherapie bei einem biochemischen Rezidiv nach Prostataoperation untersuchen. Dies ohne zusätzliche GnRH-Analoga.

Es könnte daher sinnvoll sein, auch ohne Gentest Olaparib einzusetzen und einfach zu beobachten, ob es bei dem Patienten wirkt. Allerdings wird die Krankenkasse die Kosten für das teuere Medikament nur erstatten, wenn leitliniengerecht ein Gentest zuvor eine BRCA Mutation nachgewiesen hat.

Georg

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Georg,
wieder eine tolle Aufarbeitung und Zusammenfassung vor dir. Danke.
Darfst heute Abend ein Glas Rotwein mehr trinken! :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Georg,

nicht zum letzten Mal meine Hochachtung für Deine perfekten Beiträge und Erläuterungen über komplizierte Zusammenhänge. Weiter so. Vielen Dank!!

*"Der traurigste Aspekt derzeit ist, dass die Wissenschaft schneller Wissen sammelt, als die Gesellschaft Weisheit"*
(Isaac Asimov)   

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## ursus47

Mensch Georg, Du bist genial.
Das macht echt Hoffnung.
Genieße unsre Anerkennung und unser Lob. Du hast es Dir verdient.
Ich werde mir Morgen das alles mal durchschauen auch wenn ich sicher manches nicht auf anhieb verstehen werde.
Vielleicht gibt es aber doch ein wenig Hoffnung für die schwereren Fälle unter uns.
ganz lieber Gruss
Urs

----------


## Stefan1

Georg,
Anerkennung ! wieder einmal danke für Deine Arbeit und Mühen für uns.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Wow !!! Georg, was für eine tolle Übersicht. Macht mich fast sprachlos.

Danke und Gruß Reiner

----------


## Optimist

Danke Georg für Deine umfangreiche Übersicht zu den Vorträgen  aus Magdeburg.

  Dazu eine Anmerkung:
  Bei der Behandlung mit Olaparib schnitten in der PROfound-Studie Männer mit Taxan-Vorbehandlung schlechter ab, als Männer ohne Taxan-Vorbehandlung. Ein ähnliches Ergebnis zeigte sich auch in der Vergleichsgruppe ohne Olaparib.  Bei den Vergleichsgruppen: mit  Taxan-Vorbehandlung 12,6 Monate OS,  ohne Taxan-Vorbehandlung 18,8 Monate OS.

Mögliche Hinweise dazu in einer Arbeit zu den Subgruppen mit und ohne Taxan-Vorbehandlung. 
https://www.urotoday.com/conference-...astration.html

In  *Tabelle 1* zeigen sich u.a. Unterschiede bei der Häufigkeit von viszeralen Metastasen bei Männern die vor Olaparib mit Taxanen behandelt wurden (mehr viszerale Metastasen) im Vergleich mit Männern ohne Taxan-Vorbehandlung (weniger viszerale Metastasen).   Ebenso die Situation bei den Vergleichsgruppen ohne Olaparib.

  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Könnte es sein, dass die höhere viszerale Metastasenlast bei _prior taxan_ auf  eine fortgeschrittenere Erkrankung hinweist und damit möglicherweise eine  schlechtere Ausgangssituation für Olaparib darstellt?
  Auch wenn die  Autoren  zu prior taxan schreiben: _had slightly higher rates of visceral disease_. 
  _slightly_ scheint ein dehnbarer Begriff zu sein.

  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Franz,

es könnte auch damit zusammenhängen, dass die Taxan-vorbehandelten Patienten schon länger im kastrationsresistenten Stadium waren als die anderen und daher eine kürzere Lebenserwartung hatten. Wie lange die Patienten bei der Aufnahme in die Studie schon resistent waren, wird nirgends angegeben. Nur kann man bei de Bono erkennen, dass 18% sowohl Docetaxel und Cabazitaxel erhalten hatten, in der Kontrollgruppe sogar 24%. Das deutet nicht auf eine beginnende Kastrationsresistenz hin.

Mir ist übrigens in dem Bericht von Hussain gerade aufgefallen: "The median time until a second progression or death in cohort A, as assessed by the investigators, was 15.5 months with olaparib and 10.6 months with control therapy" Also hat Olaparib im Mittel nur 15,5 Monate lange gewirkt, das sind etwa fünf Monate länger als die Kontrollgruppe. Ich hatte zwei Jahre Wirkungsdauer geschätzt. 

Georg

----------


## DieBlonde

Chapeau, Georg! Unglaublich, was du da wieder mal an Informationen zusammengetragen und verständlich aufbereitet hast. 

Tausend Dank!

----------


## Hans-J.

Danke Georg,

dieser Input und verständliche Darlegung zolle ich auch meine Achtung. Ohne wenn und aber.



PS
Trotzdem frage ich nach, ob im Falle von "Kanarenfan"  auch Hartmut, keine bessere Hilfe möglich gewesen wäre?
Er steht unter Zugzwang in dieser Situation und die SBRT ist auch nicht das Allheilmittel ( Situationsbezogen )
Da ich diese Situation von Kanarenfan nachempfinden kann, habe ich Verständnis zu seiner Reaktion, die ich nicht als grafierend daneben bewerte. So läßt man keinen im Regen stehen und gehen.

----------


## Georg_

Hans-J.,

ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich so geäußert habe, dass man deswegen das Forum verlassen muss. Nur habe ich seit Dezember geschätzt dreissig mal auf Hartmut's Fragen und PMs geantwortet ohne dass ich feststellen konnte, dass dies irgendeinen Einfluss gehabt hätte. Wie er ja schrieb, muss er in jedem Fall das machen, was sein Arzt sagt. Er würde sonst befürchten, dass dieser ihn nicht mehr behandelt. Das habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht, sondern das kam von ihm. Wenn sowieso feststeht, dass man das macht, was einem der Arzt empfiehlt, braucht man, meine ich, nicht ständig im Forum mögliche Therapien zu diskutieren. Es kostet ja einiges an Zeit hier Beiträge zu schreiben, man muss sich die Krankengeschichte ansehen, Gedanken dazu machen und das dann verständlich darstellen. Wenn das dann alles für die Tonne ist, ist man irgendwann verärgert.

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Georg,

ja, ich habe den Thread mir komplett durchgelesen und auch die vielen anderen guten Beiträge von Martin, Harthmut ( der alte Haudegen ) Andi, Georg u.a. zur Kenntnis genommen.

@Kanarenfan ist genervt, weil einerseits der Primärtumor mit Rapid Arc und Boost bestrahlt wurde, eine Salvage OP deshalb kaum durchführbar ist, eine Nachbestrahlung kritisch wird, eine fokale Hifu abgelehnt wurde, sein Schließmuskel schon beeinträchtigt ist ( Proktitis )

Offenbar ist sein Glaube mittlerweile auch erschüttert und er versucht doch nur andere Alternativen auszuloten in seiner Situation.
Das ist jetzt auch keine Kritik an dich, aber ein Aufruf dich einmal mit VMAT Bestrahlung, IGRT Kontrolle und Gating zu befassen. Bei letzterem wird bestrahlt unter Führung von IGRT, aussetzen der Bestrahlung wenn die Bestrahlung abweicht von X durch Einflüsse wie Blasenfüllung, Bewegung u. a. Bewegungseinflussfaktoren.
Das Gerät unterbricht und bestrahlt weiter, wenn das Zielgebiet passt.

Natürlich kann die VMAT auch SBRT.

Sei sensibel für die Nöte dieser Betroffenen, ansonsten hilfst du viel und erübrigst viel Zeit hier im Forum. Dem zolle ich Achtung und Respekt.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Barnold

Lieber Hans-J.,



> Sei sensibel für die Nöte dieser Betroffenen, ansonsten hilfst du viel und erübrigst viel Zeit hier im Forum. Dem zolle ich Achtung und Respekt.


Meines Erachtens ist Georg sensibel für die Nöte der Betroffenen und das in einem unglaublichen Umfang, wie Du ja auch selbst anerkennst. Aber Georg ist ja auch ein Betroffener und Mensch und da darf ihm schon mal der Kragen platzen. Das finde ich schon in Ordnung und es hat ja, wie Kanarenfan (Hartmut) selbst schreibt, bei ihm keinen Schaden angerichtet. Ich möchte nicht, dass Georg irgendwann so frustriert ist, dass er seine überaus hilfreiche Tätigkeit hier einstellt.
In diesem Sinne, bleibt so gesund, wie möglich.
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## Hartmut123

Ja was Georg da leistet ist schon super, da gehört schon ein gewisses medizinisches Wissen dazu.
Bin hier im Forum eher der "stille Mittleser". Aber jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage zu Olaparib? Was muss ich denn unternehmen um an diese Behandlung zu kommen.
Mein URO ist eher der konservative S3 Richtlinie und so.

Viele Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut,

Olaparib wird in den Leitlinien stehen, wenn sie dieses Jahr neu herauskommen. Von daher ist Olaparib letztlich nichts außerhalb der Leitlinie und Dein Urologe sollte da mitmachen. Hier die voraussichtliche Leitlinie, vielleicht kannst Du das Bild ja mal mitnehmen:


Aber als erstes muss ein Test gemacht werden, nur bei wenigen Patienten kommt das Mittel überhaupt in Frage. Wie so ein Test geht, habe ich ja eingehend beschrieben. Bis das Ergebnis da ist, sind wahrscheinlich die Leitlinien vorab veröffentlicht worden. Ich könnte mir ansonsten vorstellen, dass ein Onkologe eher bereit ist Olaparib einzusetzen.

Georg

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Georg,




> Wie so ein Test geht, habe ich ja eingehend beschrieben. Bis das Ergebnis da ist, sind wahrscheinlich die Leitlinien vorab veröffentlicht worden.


Danke für deine Arbeit hier im Forum. In dieser Zeit mit fragiler Resilienz ist ein Blick in die Zukunft eine Wohltat.

Winfried

----------


## barlaus37

Danke !!  Für  diese  gute  Darstellung  an  einem  Stück und  für  die  Arbeit  dahinter !!!!

----------


## Optimist1954

*PROpel- * (s. #6) und *MAGNITUDE-Studie*
Erste Ergebnisse der Kombinationsstudien mit Abiraterone und PARP-Inhibitoren beim mCRPC zum rPFS.   Daten zum OS stehen noch aus.

  _PROpel, MAGNITUDE Show PARP Inhibitors Plus Abiraterone Improve rPFS in Patients With mCRPC_
https://dailynews.ascopubs.org/do/10...News_TrendMD_0

   --------------------------------------------
Dazu  ein kurzer Vortrag von Prof. Dr. Bögemann, Münster:

 _Metastasierter Prostatakrebs: Neue Daten beim Frühjahrs-Kongress für urologische Tumoren vorgestellt_
https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...o-gu-2022.html

Nach der ARASENS-Studie (Darolutamide/Docetaxel beim hormonsensitiven PK)  wird von den ersten Ergebnissen der PROpel- und der MAGNITUDE-Studie berichtet.

Franz

----------


## Reiner mit E

Danke für die Neuigkeiten Franz,

Für alle metastastierten , kastrationsresisten Betroffenen eine interessante Aussage in dem  Vortrag ( PROpel Studie ) von Prof. Dr. Bögemann ,welche zeigt, das auch Abiraterone plus Olaparib ohne das eine Mutation vorliegt, helfen kann , das Leben zu verlängern, also wie er ausführte  allen Patienten der Studie Vorteile gebracht haben, ohne eine Erhöhung der Nebenwirkungen durch den zusätzlichen Einsatz von Olaparib. 
Gruß Reiner 
P.S. Es gilt dann nur noch einen Arzt zu finden, der beides, also Abiraterone und Olaparib bei Kosten um die knapp 10000 Euro verordnet .

----------


## Optimist1954

> ... Es gilt dann nur noch einen Arzt zu finden, der beides, also Abiraterone und Olaparib bei Kosten um die knapp 10000 Euro verordnet .


Reiner,
die Kosten könnten bald günstiger werden, einige Generika von Abiraterone haben vor kurzem die EU-Zulassung erhalten.

Franz

----------


## silver dollar

Olaparib liegt im deutlich 4stelligen € Bereich und ohne DNA Sequenzierungsnachweis sieht es mit der Verodnung des PARP Inhibitors und Kostenübernahme mau aus

----------

